# Dry skin



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Yesterday was bath day at my house,while I was brushing out Tana I noticed she has some dandruff on her back from her tail to just past her hips I did notice her chewing there for the past few days, I do not see any red area's or any thing else that look unusual . I brush out every other day I did not see any dandruff then. 
So my question is,is there any thing I can put on her skin to help with the dry skin or should I add some skin and coat supplement to her food?? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Do you groom her yourself? Could it be that you are not rinsing the soap out thoroughly enough?

How old is Tana? When you say "dandruff" is there any chance that this dandruff might be more "scaly"? Do you think there has been any hair loss?


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Finding the answer to cbrands questions can help you identify exactly what it is. It could be anything from simply not getting the shampoo out of the coat..to something completely different like a food/grass allergy.

One of my standards, Dodger, gets some patches of scaley skin during the summer months only. I find supplementing with fish oil helps her out.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Yes I groom her myself and take care to make sure that the shampoo is rinsed out well I rinse and rinse,l ring out and rinse again so I'm sure that this is not the cause. 
She is 2,it dose not look scaly to me more like if we would get dandruff "small flakes" and there is not hair loss.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Have you tried using a conditioner? I really love the Art Tech Kiwi. It rinses clean and does not leave a tacky residue. 

I also think that adding fish oil can help. I know that Costco carries big containers.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

I have not used conditioner but I will get some and give it a try and will get some fish oil today as well,thank you for the advice and hopefully I can nip this in the butt.


----------

